
MIT Media Lab’s Journal of Design and Science Is a New Kind of Publication - espeed
http://www.wired.com/2016/03/mit-media-labs-journal-design-science-radical-new-kind-publication/
======
raldu
Quotes from the article:

    
    
        > The journal is published on PubPub, a platform developed at MIT
        > that is inclusive in ways that academia and academic publishing
        > frequently aren’t; PubPub is an experiment in radical
        > transparency, where almost every part of the journal is open and
        > editable. 
    
        > I publish a paper and then someone publishes a paper against it,”
        > Slavin says. “It should be a conversation—that’s the world we live
        > in.”
    

The platform seems like a GitHub for scientific research. A very innovative
move.

------
pussinboots
[http://jods.mitpress.mit.edu/](http://jods.mitpress.mit.edu/) here's the link
to the journal itself if anyone is interested

------
Dowwie
This seems to be the media lab's "PubPub" platform. Interesting UI. Comments
get a far greater role, presenting them on the right hand side and linking
them to highlights. There's a revision history, too. Not sure who would want
to read prior revisions of a blog post.

See: [http://jods.mitpress.mit.edu/pub/design-as-
participation](http://jods.mitpress.mit.edu/pub/design-as-participation)

It's good to see a slick blog site to accompany their publication.

~~~
mcculley
> Not sure who would want to read prior revisions of a blog post.

I've long wanted online news sites to adopt version control in published
stories so that one can review what changes were made after publication. I
think it would make newspapers more accountable about changing articles.

~~~
Dowwie
Yes, in that context it makes sense. Thanks for sharing a viable use case.

------
micaeloliveira
This is really interesting:

"JoDS is run very differently from a traditional academic publication. There’s
no anonymized peer-review process, and there’s no fee to access its contents.
“We wondered what does an academic paper look like when it’s more about the
conversation, and less about tombstones,” Ito says, referring to a quote from
Stewart Brand that likens formal academic publishing to burying ideas like the
dead. The journal is published on PubPub, a platform developed at MIT that is
inclusive in ways that academia and academic publishing frequently aren’t;
PubPub is an experiment in radical transparency, where almost every part of
the journal is open and editable. Readers can annotate each paper, adding
comments and context to what the author wrote. The editing history is visible
to everyone, so authorship is no longer an opaque attribution. Hillis’ paper
has executable code that can be lifted directly from the journal."

------
mixedmath
I like the idea, but I'm a bit surprised that there doesn't seem to be a clear
way of "flagging" a comment, other than downvoting it. I suppose this is an
indication that I'm accustomed to some sort of moderator, but this seems like
a necessary feature to have.

Come to think of it, this is actually a really annoying problem. The
implication would then be that some person (or people) claiming a certain
amount of responsibility for the Publication would routinely check the flag-
queue. This sounds like one of those things that seems like a tiny overhead
cost, but in fact is extremely annoying.

Hmm. I suppose GitHub is sort of like a model in this space, and they have not
suffered too much from this problem yet. The only recourse there is to block a
user, right? Perhaps people who bother using GitHub aren't malicious on
average.

------
Permit
Can anyone submit to JoDS? I see there are only five papers listed on the
homepage: [http://jods.mitpress.mit.edu/](http://jods.mitpress.mit.edu/)

I'm kind of curious what sort of publications they would like and what they
would turn down.

~~~
isTravis
PubPub here. We need cleaner documentation on this - apologies for the lack of
clarity.

PubPub journals (like JoDS) are no longer the publisher, but rather the
curator. So, the key steps are:

1) Anybody can write and publish a document on PubPub. 2) Any document can be
submitted to any journal. 3) Any journal can choose to feature a document
(regardless of whether it was submitted or not). 4) Documents can be featured
in unlimited journals.

So, to answer your question: yes - anybody can (publish on PubPub and then)
submit to JoDS.

------
893helios
This pubpub platforms seems really great..how can I deploy me own?

~~~
isTravis
PubPub here. Give us a couple weeks - we'll have a big update that 1) open
sources everything, and 2) has a much cleaner create-a-journal UX.

If waiting is misery, email us at pubpub@media.mit.edu, we might be able to
spin up a custom journal for you quickly.

------
drallison
Curious HN behavior. I posted a link to the JODS journal and links to each of
the four initial articles 10 days ago. All seemed to me to be worth the time
to read, but despite intriguing titles and interesting content, they seem to
have been mostly ignored. The WIRED review article, linked here, seems to
garnered more interest than the real thing.

~~~
nsns
This sometimes has more to do with the day of the week and the time of day in
which a piece is posted, as well as the "competition" at the given time from
other viable stories.

------
daphneokeefe
So ironic that Jacques Mattheij's compelling piece about trackers appears
immediately before this on HN right now. The linked Wired article about the
Media Lab cannot be viewed if you are using an ad blocker. Bye, Wired.

~~~
shostack
>"Bye, Wired."

If you are blocking their ads and not paying a subscription, their response is
"don't let the door hit you on the way out."

~~~
SpikeDad
No. If they think their content is pay worthy, then put it behind a paywall
and see if people will pay for it. Otherwise being a false martyr for the
Internet advertising model is just distasteful.

